# Modest Fisher II &nbsp;being overly modest!



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Met up with Tojo at the black lagoon, fished from 0930-1300 and got completly skunked! this is the first time this has happened on my boat. 






that is all. 


L.R. :


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*

Fishes are getting tierd of the gulp.

Exudes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

plus it sould be that you suk at setting hooks.

but, tojo however, he usally catches fish.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*

Except I was throwing Exudes (not Gulps) all day. No feesh!!!! I enjoyed the ride and location though.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*

Nemire spoon [smiley=thumbup.gif]
banjo minnow [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Ouch... 

I don't know about over there.. but the tides over here has been pretty lame the last few days... you can blame it on there..


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*



> Ouch...
> 
> I don't know about over  there.. but the tides over here has been pretty lame the last few days...  you can blame it on there..


Sam, 
We have all read your post about what you consider a bad/slow day.  I guess with those lame tides, you probably only caught 10 or 15 fish an hour :'( . You could catch fish in a freakin mud puddle!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*

I think sam does catch them in mud pudles with NO BAIT on a jig head and he has video to prove it!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*



> I think sam does catch them in mud pudles with NO BAIT on a jig head and he has video to prove it!


The thing that really sucks is that you cant help but like him. He is humble, always willing to help other people, just a great guy. I'm not sure if he should have a fishing show or be a guide. Heck, as many fish as he catches, he could be commercial fisherman rod and reel, using arties!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Bummer to hear things were not successful. Would a pole have made a difference? What did you think of the black lagoon Tojo?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Modest Fisher II  being overly modest!*

Its a beautiful area. I have always wanted to get up in there. Anyone who has fished with me will tell you that getting out to the middle of nowhere and chillin is the real appeal to me.

I will definitely be up that way to do some more scoutin.


----------

